# Bad breath - anal glands or something else?



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

Kenzie's got quite stinky breath  It's been a bit smelly for a little while but it seems to be worse recently. She's got a tiny bit of plaque on her big pointy teeth (canines? ) which I'm working on cleaning off with raw, so I don't think it's actually a teeth problem.

I've had suspicions for a little while that she might have full anal glands - that can cause bad breath can't it?

Is there anything else it could be?

She had bad breath before starting raw 2 weeks ago, but it does seem to have got worse since she's been on raw, but I'm not sure if that's a coincidence or if it's part of the detoxing or something?

She needs to go to the vet this week for a checkup on her heart murmur anyway so I'd like to speak to the vet about it but want to be a bit clued up first 

Thanks


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, bad breath can be a sign of full anal glands, so do get them emptied to rule that out.

I don't mean to worry you - but bad breath when teeth are good can sometimes be a sign of kidney or liver troubles. Now, I'm not saying for one moment that it's that - Kenzie is young and it's HIGHLY unlikely - but do bear it in mind if it persists over the next couple of months - one of my old dogs developed foul breath whilst his teeth were still very clean, the vet took one sniff and said he had kidney failure.

I shouldn't think Kenzie would go through much of a detox seeing as she was on Ziwipeak before raw, so my guess is the anal glands


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Yes, bad breath can be a sign of full anal glands, so do get them emptied to rule that out.
> 
> I don't mean to worry you - but bad breath when teeth are good can sometimes be a sign of kidney or liver troubles. Now, I'm not saying for one moment that it's that - Kenzie is young and it's HIGHLY unlikely - but do bear it in mind if it persists over the next couple of months - one of my old dogs developed foul breath whilst his teeth were still very clean, the vet took one sniff and said he had kidney failure.
> 
> I shouldn't think Kenzie would go through much of a detox seeing as she was on Ziwipeak before raw, so my guess is the anal glands


Eek! Hopefully not kidney or liver problems! I've just made an appointment for this afternoon so hopefully will have good news for you tomorrow


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Eek! Hopefully not kidney or liver problems! I've just made an appointment for this afternoon so hopefully will have good news for you tomorrow


Ah I almost didn't want to mention it because I knew you'd worry! Thought it needn't to be said though since it's not something many people are aware of, and it might apply to someone else threading the thread. Like I say though, Kenzie is so young, I'm positive that won't be the issue with her. But please let me know


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Ah I almost didn't want to mention it because I knew you'd worry! Thought it needn't to be said though since it's not something many people are aware of, and it might apply to someone else threading the thread. Like I say though, Kenzie is so young, I'm positive that won't be the issue with her. But please let me know


Good thought - it might help someone lurking out there 

I always prefer to know more than know less anyway (even if it is scary!) so thanks


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

If teeth and anal glands are ruled out it could be the "folds" in her mouth, the skin folds that is, they can get infected and do smell awful.

Never had a dog with it myself but my friends dog has it and her vet says that a small op will out it right


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

Just got back from the vets.

The best news is she absolutely does not have a heart murmur :thumbup1: One vet thought she did once and I've had to keep having her checked for it.

He looked at her mouth and said there was a bit of plaque (which I knew about) but he also said her gums were a bit imflammed :001_huh: He asked what I fed and I said I had recently changed her to raw and he said "well a dog will always get plaque from a raw diet so you'll have to bring her in at some point to have her teeth cleaned" :skep: But he didn't seem particularly worried about the inflamed gums. Will raw help with that?

But then he went on to say that the smell was actually coming from the folds in her lips - something about the conformation of her mouth meant saliva was coming out onto her bottom lip and getting into the folds. This makes sense because I posted a week or so ago about the little 'bits' in her fur at the corner of her mouth and I know you told me about the Pyoderma, Sixstar.

He said he could give me antibiotics but that it would just come back again, so suggested just cleaning and drying as much as possible. He said I might be able to keep it under control like that, or I might just have to put up with the smell. I asked if it was uncomfortable for her and he said unless she's constantly rubbing her face not to worry.

He said the best thing to use to clean the area is diluted dishwashing liquid  because of the grease-free properties, but I'm not sure I want to use that! It doesn't seem like I can get that Hibiscrub stuff here, so I'm not sure what to use. I guess I have to use something that's safe if it gets in her mouth, so maybe dishwashing liquid is a good idea after all? :001_huh:

He also said to keep the fur as short as possible around her mouth but he acknowledged that's easier said than done! So I'm just off to attack her with scissors again 

Anyway, I'm very glad it's nothing worse 

ETA: I found something online that suggested putting nappy rash cream on - should I put sudacrem on her lips?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Really pleased it was nothing serious and fantastic news about her heart  -The raw diet will absolutely help with the plaque and inflamed gums - when my greyhounds came to me they had terrible teeth - real thick caked tartar and swollen red gums but within six months on raw they were perfect again - so that'll go in time! :thumbup:

I absolutely wouldn't put washing up liquid anywhere near her mouth - it can be toxic and has no antibacterial properties anyway generally. If you can't get Hibiscrub, which is a real shame because it's a complete wonder product - I use it for everything, then I'd try another medical antiseptic liquid, like well diluted Dettol or TCP - I wouldn't put any sticky creams like Sudocrem around her mouth, as it just gives dirt and bacteria something to stick to. If you have any antibacterial wound powder though, a very light dusting of that should help. Not sure what's available in NZ, but the one I use by a brand called Vetzyme, and it's safe to use around the mouth.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi

Grizzler has had this!! at the time the poor boy had an ear infection and we thought the smell was from that, the ear cleared up and we found it was his lip, he has a large fold on one side.. the vet gave us antibiotics and we were told that it is very likely he will get it again - apparently once they have had it they are prone to it.. now i did my reseaqrch as much as i could on lip pyodermas..

on his we used very dilute hibiscrub and i found on a gsp forum someone recommended a cream called penaten which is a german nappy type cream, i bought 2 online and used that, its waterproof so they cant really lick it off.. it worked sooo well.. i now swear by it, he gets a scabby nose and it goes on that, he had a skin infection and that helped, it seems to kill any itching as well.. i use it on an eczema patch and it is the ONLY thing that stops it itching.

Its not expensive and definatly worth trying.. Good luck and hope she is ok x

pm if you want x


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

SixStar you are an absolutle wealth of knowledge :yesnod: Thanks, I will look around and see what I can find in terms of something to clean. I can get dettol at least. Will have a look for a wound powder too.

REALLY happy about her heart too! Not only can I stop worrying, but it also means that in 6 months time (after another vet visit) my insurance will cover her for heart conditions :thumbup1:

Catseyes - thanks for the recommendations. Did Grizzler's clear up completely or is it an on-going battle?


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Grizzlers took a course of antibiotics which helped but using that cream helped a hell of a lot.. i honestly dont think we would have got rid without it.

The lip cleared completely, we now keep his hair around the lips as short as poss to make sure no food gets stuck there and wipe his mush every so often with a towel or babywipe.

He does seem to get the start of it on his nose a lot, the pigment goes and it looks a bit weepty and crusty but we pop the cream on it for a few days and it clears... also found out that when they get a pyoderma it can affect their skin elsewhere from grizzlers lip he had a patchy scabby part on his belly, was the same thing, have also had it on his head but not needed a vet or more antibiotics. x x


----------

